
Heroku databases and tools outages - seaurchin
https://status.heroku.com/
======
thejacenxpress
This was the email our team received:

Our monitoring app has been unable to reach your database (name) since at
2018-05-31 21:57:34 UTC. This is likely due to an underlying hardware or
network failure and not something caused by your application.

We're attempting to bring it back online automatically. If we can't, we'll
page an engineer to help.

When your database is available again, performance may be temporarily reduced
while Postgres rebuilds its cache through normal usage.

